# WNBA News 8/19



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Beard named to WNBA's All-Defensive Second Team*

Washington, D.C. - Washington Mystics Guard Alana Beard was named to the WNBA's All-Defensive Second Team. Beard led the Mystics this season in steals (1.84) and blocks (.78). It is the second consecutive time Beard was named to the All-Defensive team.

"It is an honor to be named to the All-Defensive team and to be in such elite company," said Beard.

Beard is averaging career-highs in points per game (19.2), rebounds per game (4.7) and assists per game (3.1). She has also scored in double digit in 28 of the 32 games that she has played.

The Mystics will host the Connecticut Sun on Friday, August 18th at 7:00 p.m. at the Verizon Center for Game 1 of the first round of the playoffs series. Mystics fans are encouraged to show their support by wearing a white shirt to the game. Playoff tickets can be purchased by calling TicketMaster PhoneCharge at (202) 397-SEAT or by visiting the Mystics web site at www.washingtonmystics.com


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Cheryl Ford and Deanna Nolan named to All-WNBA Defensive Second Team*

Auburn Hills, MI - The WNBA announced today that Detroit Shock forward Cheryl Ford and guard Deanna Nolan were named to the All-WNBA Defensive Second Team. It is the first-ever Defensive Team nod for Ford and the second in successive years for Deanna Nolan. These nominations are the Shock franchise's second and third All-WNBA defensive team selections.

Ford led the league in defensive rebounds per game with 7.3 in 2006 and ranked 15th in blocks with .78 per game. She also tied Sparks center Lisa Leslie in double-doubles this year with 17 point/rebound double-doubles. In addition, Ford led the league in rebounds per game with 11.3 and in total rebounds with 363. Ford's 363 rebounds this season set a new WNBA single-season rebounding record. In her four-year career, the Shock forward has 55 career double-doubles (fifth most in league history) and holds the WNBA record for offensive rebounds in a game with 12 at San Antonio on May 22, 2004.

Nolan, Detroit's franchise leader in total steals (253), ranked 13th in total steals (47) and 15th in steals per game (1.4) in 2006. She finished the season fifth in minutes played in a season with 1,088 and added 11 blocks to her career.

Joining the Shock duo on the All-Defensive Second Team is Washington Mystics guard Alana Beard who ranked sixth in steals and eighth in blocks per game. This is the second consecutive Second Team nomination for Beard. The Connecticut Sun's Margo Dydek, the WNBA's pre-eminent shot-blocker, picked up her First Defensive Team nomination while 2005 All-Defensive First Team member Yolanda Griffith of the Sacramento Monarchs rounds out the All-Defensive Second Team.

Indiana Fever forward Tamika Catchings, the league's Defensive Player of the Year in back-to-back seasons (2005 and 2006), led the voting for the 2006 WNBA All-Defensive First Team. Catchings, a second-time First Team honoree, is joined by Los Angeles Sparks center Lisa Leslie, a Second Team nominee last year, and Houston Comets forward Sheryl Swoopes, Connecticut Sun guard Katie Douglas, and Indiana Fever guard Tully Bevilaqua.

The second annual WNBA All-Defensive Teams were voted on by a panel of the WNBA's 14 head coaches, who selected First and Second Teams by position. Coaches were not permitted to vote for players from their own team. Two points were awarded for a First Team vote and one point was awarded for a Second Team vote.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sacramento's Buescher Named 2006 WNBA Most Improved Player*

NEW YORK, August 19, 2006 - The WNBA today announced that Erin Buescher of the Sacramento Monarchs has been named the 2006 WNBA Most Improved Player. Buescher received 28 out of a possible 56 votes among a national panel of sportswriters and broadcasters.

In her fifth year in the league, Buescher saw her playing time increase dramatically while DeMya Walker was returning from her pregnancy. Playing almost double the minutes she did last year (19.7 minutes per game vs. 9.1), Buescher posted career highs in points (9.7), rebounds (3.9) and steals (0.97) per game, marking significant increases from her averages prior to the season (3.2 points, 2.1 rebounds and 0.5 steals). In all, Buescher finished the season as the Monarchs' second leading scorer and offensive rebounder behind Yolanda Griffith, and ranked third on the team in total rebounds, fourth in both steals and blocks and sixth in assists.

Perhaps most significant was Buescher's offensive efficiency as she led the league in field-goal percentage at 53.7. Similarly, her 78 offensive rebounds ranked seventh in the WNBA, eclipsing her total of 14 a year ago.

Buescher established career high single-game numbers with 25 points and 9 free-throws on June 29 vs. Minnesota and with 13 rebounds on July 1 vs. Charlotte.

"She worked really hard on her post work early in the season with Assistant Coach Monique Ambers," said Monarchs Head Coach and General Manager John Whisenant. "It's nice to see her get recognized for her efforts."

A product of the University of California-Santa Barbara and The Master's College, she joined the Monarchs in March, 2005, when traded by the Charlotte Sting as part of a four-player deal that also sent Nicole Powell to Sacramento. Powell went on to be named the 2005 WNBA Most Improved Player.

As the WNBA Most Improved Player of the Year, Buescher will receive a Tiffany-designed trophy and $5,000.

Below are the results of the 2006 WNBA Most Improved Player voting and past recipients.

2006 MOST IMPROVED PLAYER RESULTS

28 Erin Buescher Sacramento Monarchs 18 Tamika Whitmore Indiana Fever

3 Kelly Mazzante Charlotte Sting

3 Katie Douglas Connecticut Sun

2 Nakia Sanford Washington Mystics

1 Margo Dydek Connecticut Sun

1 Cathrine Kraayeveld New York Liberty

PAST MOST IMPROVED PLAYER WINNERS

2006 Erin Buescher Sacramento Monarchs

2005 Nicole Powell Sacramento Monarchs

2004 Wendy Palmer/Kelly Miller Connecticut Sun/Indiana Fever

2003 Michelle Snow Houston Comets

2002 Coco Miller Washington Mystics

2001 Janeth Arcain Houston Comets

2000 Tari Phillips New York Liberty


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Basketball Hall of Fame to honor WNBA's 10 years with exhibit*

Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame - SPRINGFIELD, MA - (August 14, 2006) The Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame, will pay homage to the WNBA and the women of the game with a special day on Friday, August 18th at 12noon. WNBA President, Donna Orender and WNBA star and former UConn Alumna Tamika Williams, will make appearances to help unveil a special exhibit in honor of the game.

During their visit to Springfield, Massachusetts, the birthplace of basketball, these women of the WNBA will help unveil a special exhibit which includes memorabilia from the first ten years of the League. The exhibit recognizes the recently named members of the WNBA All-Decade Team and incorporates items such as various balls from All Star games, shoes from various players and other unique items. A locker will also be revealed which will house basketballs, footwear, and jerseys from players of the WNBA All-Decade Team as well.

The program will begin at 12noon on Center Court with comments from the special guests followed by a question and answer session with the WNBA representatives and conclude with autographs. Junior WNBA members will be invited to join the festivities on Center Court.

The WNBA was formed on April 24, 1996 with eight teams, four in the Western Conference and four in the Eastern Conference. The inaugural WNBA season tipped off on June 21, 1997, with the New York Liberty taking on the Los Angeles Sparks at the Great Western Forum in Inglewood, California. A crowd of 14,284 watched as Sparks guard Penny Toler scored the first basket in WNBA history. The Liberty defeated the Sparks 67-57. Women's basketball has come a long way since its beginnings in 1892 when Senda Berenson adapted James Naismith's basketball rules for women. Today the League has grown to 14 teams with over 20 million fans in attendance.

The Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame is open Monday through Saturday 9a.m. - 5p.m. and Sunday 10 a.m. - 5 p.m. Tickets are $16.99 for adults, $13.99 for seniors (65+), $11.99 for youths 5-15, and children under 5 are admitted FREE.

Located in Springfield, Massachusetts, the birthplace of basketball, The Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame promotes and preserves the game of basketball at every level - professional, collegiate, international, men and women. For more information on these and other upcoming events, please visit our website at www.hoophall.com or call 1-877-4HOOPLA.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Rosters set for 2006 WNBA playoffs*

NEW YORK, (August 16, 2006) - Following are the rosters for the 2006 WNBA Playoffs which begin Thursday, August 17 as the Indiana Fever host the Detroit Shock at 7:00 p.m. EDT on ESPN2 and the Houston Comets travel to Sacramento to play the Monarchs at 9:00 p.m. EDT on NBATV. For more information on the 2006 WNBA Playoffs, please visit WNBA.com.

Eastern Conference

Connecticut Detroit Indiana Washington
Jamie Carey Jacqueline Batteast La'Tangela Atkinson Alana Beard
Katie Douglas Kara Braxton Tully Bevilaqua Nikki Blue
Margo Dydek Swin Cash Tamika Catchings Latasha Byears
Asjha Jones Cheryl Ford Anna DeForge Laurie Koehn
Megan Mahoney Kedra Holland-Corn Linda Frohlich Chasity Melvin
Taj McWilliams-Franklin Plenette Pierson Ebony Hoffman Coco Miller
Erin Phillips Elaine Powell Olympia Scott DeLisha Milton-Jones
Nykesha Sales Deanna Nolan K.B. Sharp Crystal Robinson
Laura Summerton Ruth Riley Charlotte Smith Nakia Sanford
Lindsay Whalen Katie Smith Tan White Nikki Teasley
Le'coe Willingham Angelina Williams Tamika Whitmore Zane Teilane


Western Conference

Houston Los Angeles Sacramento Seattle
Dominique Canty Doneeka Hodges-Lewis Rebekkah Brunson Sue Bird
Tamecka Dixon Chamique Holdsclaw Erin Buescher Janell Burse
Roneeka Hodges Temeka Johnson Scholanda Dorrell Iziane Castro Marques
Anastasia Kostaki Lisa Leslie Yolanda Griffith Lauren Jackson
Sancho Lyttle Mwadi Mabika Kristin Haynie Tiffani Johnson
Tari Phillips Jessica Moore Kara Lawson Edwige Lawson-Wade
Michelle Snow Tamara Moore Hamchetou Maiga-Ba Betty Lennox
Dawn Staley Murriel Page Ticha Penicheiro Ashley Robinson
Sheryl Swoopes Tiffany Stansbury Nicole Powell Barbara Turner
Tina Thompson Christi Thomas Kim Smith Tanisha Wright
Mistie Williams Lisa Willis DeMya Walker


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Indiana's Tamika Catchings named WNBA Defensive Player of the Year*

NEW YORK, August 17, 2006 - Tamika Catchings of the Indiana Fever was named the 2006 WNBA Defensive Player of the Year today by the league office. In a landslide victory, Catchings received 43 of a possible 66 votes - 36 more than her nearest challenger - from a national panel of sportswriters and broadcasters.

As the defensive player of the year, Catchings will receive a Tiffany-designed trophy and $5,000. The award is the second major honor to be bestowed upon the 27-year old this year. In June, Catchings was named to the WNBA All-Decade Team in a vote among fans, media and WNBA players and coaches.

Catchings led the WNBA in steals with 2.94 per game and became the only player in history to lead the league in steals for three different seasons. After posting an identical 2.94 steals per game mark during her 2002 Rookie of the Year campaign, the University of Tennessee product led the league again in 2005 with 2.65 steals per game en route to her first Defensive Player of the Year title.

While not just a defensive force -- Catchings was the only player to finish the 2006 regular season ranked among the WNBA's top 10 in points, rebounds, assists, steals and blocks - it was her efforts on the defensive end of the floor that drew the most attention. When she wasn't stealing passes, Catchings was pulling down rebounds and blocking shots. Her 172 defensive rebounds were tied for fifth most in the league and her 35 blocks more than doubled her output of a year ago. Catchings tallied more than 5 defensive boards in 19 of 32 games, including a season-high of 13 on June 29 vs. Detroit.

Led by Catchings, the Fever ranked atop the WNBA in terms of fewest points allowed per game at just 68.1.

Catchings' league-leading 94 steals far outpaced the number two theft artist in the league, teammate Tully Bevilaqua, who finished with 71, and moved her into elite company on the WNBA's all-time steals list. Catchings now ranks second in league history in steals per game (2.51), training only WNBA legend Kim Perrot (2.64).

Below are the complete results of the 2006 WNBA Defensive Player of the Year votes and a list of past recipients:

2006 DEFENSIVE PLAYER OF THE YEAR RESULTS

43 Tamika Catchings Indiana Fever
7 Katie Douglas Connecticut Sun
2 Sheryl Swoopes Houston Comets
2 Lisa Leslie Los Angeles Sparks
1 Deanna Nolan Detroit Shock
1 Margo Dydek Connecticut Sun

DEFENSIVE PLAYER OF THE YEAR WINNERS

2006 Tamika Catchings Indiana Fever
2005 Tamika Catchings Indiana Fever
2004 Lisa Leslie Los Angeles Sparks
2003 Sheryl Swoopes Houston Comets
2002 Sheryl Swoopes Houston Comets
2001 Debbie Black Miami Sol
2000 Sheryl Swoopes Houston Comets
1999 Yolanda Griffith Sacramento Monarchs
1998 Teresa Weatherspoon New York Liberty
1997 Teresa Weatherspoon New York Liberty

Featuring 14 teams and the greatest female basketball players from around the world, the WNBA is the longest-running and most successful women's professional team sports league in U.S. history. The 2006 WNBA Playoffs tip off on August 17 and complete coverage will be provided by ABC, ESPN2 and NBA TV through the conference finals. The 2006 WNBA Finals will be televised on ESPN2. For more information, please visit WNBA.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Defensive Player of the Year Catchings tops WNBA All-Defensive Team*

New York, August 17, 2006 - Indiana Fever forward Tamika Catchings, the league's Defensive Player of the Year in back-to-back seasons, led the voting for the 2006 WNBA All-Defensive Teams announced by the WNBA today. Catchings, a second-time First Team honoree, received 25 out of a possible 28 points, while Los Angeles Sparks center Lisa Leslie followed closely behind with 23 points. Leslie makes her first appearance on the First Team after occupying a spot on the Second Team last year.

Rounding out the First Team for the second consecutive year are Houston Comets forward Sheryl Swoopes (19 points), Connecticut Sun guard Katie Douglas (17 points) and Indiana Fever guard Tully Bevilaqua (17 points).

Swoopes was named the league's top defender in 2000, 2002 and 2003, while Leslie took home the honor in 2004. The WNBA All-Defensive Second Team consists of Washington Mystics guard Alana Beard (15 points), Connecticut Sun center Margo Dydek (11 points), Detroit Shock guard Deanna Nolan (10 points), Detroit Shock forward Cheryl Ford (10 points) and Sacramento Monarchs forward Yolanda Griffith (8 points). It is a first time appearance for both Dydek and Ford.

The second annual WNBA All-Defensive Team was voted on by a panel of the WNBA's 14 head coaches, who selected First and Second Teams by position. Coaches were not permitted to vote for players from their own team. Two points were awarded for a First Team vote and one point was awarded for a Second Team vote.

Below are the results for the 2006 WNBA All-Defensive Teams:

2006 WNBA ALL-DEFENSIVE FIRST TEAM

Player Team Position Points
Tamika Catchings Indiana Fever Forward 25
Lisa Leslie Los Angeles Sparks Center 23
Sheryl Swoopes Houston Comets Forward 19
Katie Douglas Connecticut Sun Guard 17
Tully Bevilaqua Indiana Fever Guard 17

2006 WNBA ALL-DEFENSIVE SECOND TEAM

Player Team Position Points
Alana Beard Washington Mystics Guard 15
Margo Dydek Connecticut Sun Center 11
Deanna Nolan Detroit Shock Guard 10
Cheryl Ford Detroit Shock Forward 10
Yolanda Griffith Sacramento Monarchs Forward 8 Featuring 14 teams and the greatest female basketball players from around the world, the WNBA is the longest-running and most successful women's professional team sports league in U.S. history. The 2006 WNBA Playoffs tip off on August 17 and complete coverage will be provided by ABC, ESPN2 and NBA TV through the conference finals. The 2006 WNBA Finals will be televised on ESPN2. For more information, please visit WNBA.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jones facing old team*

WASHINGTON -- Asjha Jones walked the halls of the Verizon Center. She was back in her former home arena -- then it was named after MCI -- and said hello to one of the workers.

Jones' first two seasons were with the Washington Mystics before being traded in 2004 to Connecticut, where she has blossomed into arguably the league's best player off the bench.

Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Coach of the Year going to Thibault*

WASHINGTON -- After guiding the Connecticut Sun to conference championships the past two years, Mike Thibault will get some overdue credit.

Sources with knowledge of the situation indicated Thibault, in his fourth season as the franchise's head coach, is expected to be named the WNBA's Coach of the Year.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

After the Shock put itself in position to sweep its way into the Eastern Conference finals, the questions tossed Bill Laimbeer's way turned to the obvious.

Has the Shock taken on the personality of its coach?

Does the team play like he did when the Pistons won NBA titles in 1989 and 1990?

On Friday, Laimbeer, who has heard it all before, took the opportunity to point out an element of his game that he feels the Shock needs if it is to win its second WNBA title.

"The one thing I wish they were more like me is that every minute of every game we play, that they were as focused as I was on the task at hand," said Laimbeer, whose team plays the Indiana Fever at 6 tonight at the Palace in Game 2 of the Eastern Conference semifinals.

"If they ever got to that point, oh my God, watch out, we're the best team in the world, no question. But they're gaining on it," he said.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Shock want to remain defensive*

AUBURN HILLS -- It hasn't happened since 2003, but a victory for the Shock tonight over the Fever would be a step in the right direction.

Detroit has been knocked out of the WNBA playoffs in consecutive seasons since its title run in 2003 -- by New York (2-1 in 2004) and Connecticut (2-0 last season).

The key this season, as it was in 2003, is defense.

In Game 1 of the Eastern Conference semifinals Thursday at Indianapolis, Detroit limited Indiana to 32.8 percent shooting en route to a 68-56 triumph. Detroit also outrebounded Indiana, 42-31.

"We want to carry our defensive effort into Game 2," Shock guard Deanna Nolan said. "We had great help defense. When (Tamika) Catchings and (Tamika) Whitmore drove to the basket, we did a great job of rotating to stop them. We need to come back for Game 2 focused and intense "

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Comets in search of a quick remedy*

SACRAMENTO, CALIF. - Comets coach Van Chancellor took umbrage with the question when asked, then apologized for his gruff nature immediately after giving his answer.

As he walked out of the postgame interview room Thursday, Chancellor offered another more general apology.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Now more than ever, Fever lean on Scott*

When the Indiana Fever first went to the WNBA playoffs in 2002, Olympia Scott's contributions could be quantified.

She was third on the team in scoring (9.4) and second in rebounding (6.8).
Four years, three countries and three knee surgeries later, her value isn't as easily measured. But next to the coaches, the most authoritative voice on the Fever is hers.
Whether she's playing or exhorting teammates, Scott has a presence the Fever will need in a long-shot bid to advance in the 2006 playoffs. The Fever, trailing the Detroit Shock 1-0 in a best-of-three series, must win tonight's Game 2 to force a decisive Game 3. Games 2 and 3 are at Detroit.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Same old story for Sparks in postseason*

The Sparks' most troublesome team is really bugging them now.

Lauren Jackson scored 22 points and outplayed fellow former MVP Lisa Leslie to lead the fourth-seeded Seattle Storm to a 84-72 victory over the Western Conference's top seed in Game 1 of the WNBA playoffs on Friday night at roaring KeyArena in Seattle.

Leslie, who scored a team-high 15 points, sank two free throws to pull the Sparks to within 70-66 with 2 minutes, 27 seconds remaining. But Iziane Castro Marques, who had missed her five previous shots, made a 3-pointer and then forced a Leslie turnover. Marques ended the ensuing fast break with an assist on Jackson's layup and three-point play. That gave Seattle a 73-66 lead and sealed the win.

Game 2 of the best-of-three series is Sunday at Staples Center, where the Sparks were 15-2 in the regular season. One of those losses was to Seattle. Seattle is the only team to beat Los Angeles more than once this season, taking two of three from the Sparks. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Storm's 84-72 Victory Puts Heat on Sparks*

The Sparks' most troublesome matchup is seriously bugging them now.

Seattle's Lauren Jackson scored 22 points and outplayed the Sparks' Lisa Leslie to lead the fourth-seeded Storm to a 84-72 victory over the Western Conference's top-seeded team in Game 1 of the first-round WNBA playoff series Friday night at KeyArena in Seattle.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Storm's 84-72 Victory Puts Heat on Sparks*

The Sparks' most troublesome matchup is seriously bugging them now.

Seattle's Lauren Jackson scored 22 points and outplayed the Sparks' Lisa Leslie to lead the fourth-seeded Storm to a 84-72 victory over the Western Conference's top-seeded team in Game 1 of the first-round WNBA playoff series Friday night at KeyArena in Seattle.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sparks run into a perfect Storm in loss*

SEATTLE - Lauren Jackson gingerly walked out of the Seattle Storm locker room on the ball of her aching left foot. Ice was under the foot's arch, site of the 2003 MVP's plantar fasciitis. She had another ice bag hanging off her lower left leg, for shin splints.

The battered Storm owed Jackson a ride late Friday. Jackson again carried Seattle with 22 points and nine rebounds while outplaying Los Angeles' fellow former MVP, Lisa Leslie, in the fourth-seeded Storm's 84-72 win over the top-seeded Sparks in Game 1 of the WNBA Western Conference first-round playoffs at roaring KeyArena.

Janell Burse added 17 points in the first game she, and Jackson played together against LosAngeles this season. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sparks are no match for Jackson, Storm*

Lauren Jackson carried Seattle with 22 points and nine rebounds while outplaying Lisa Leslie in the fourth-seeded Storm's 84-72 win over the top-seeded Sparks in Game 1 of the WNBA Western Conference first-round playoffs at noisy KeyArena.

Janell Burse added 17 points in the first game she and Jackson played together against the Sparks this season.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bittersweet victory for devoted fans*

It remained a possibility that this was the last game the Storm would play in Seattle.

"That's why," Robin Totura of Bainbridge Island said, "we drove 21 hours straight from Las Vegas to get here."

The reality is, pound for pound, the followers of Seattle's WNBA team are more passionate and more demonstrative about keeping their team here than are the fans of the Sonics.

Plainly, it means more to them.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Storm moving closer*

There was a time when Lauren Jackson would fret about this matchup.

Los Angeles center Lisa Leslie's name was scratched in as the Storm forward's defensive assignment, starting the chant in Jackson's mind.

"It used to be, 'One of these days I'm going to win that matchup. I'm going to get the best of Lisa,' " said Storm coach Anne Donovan of her first year coaching Jackson in 2003. "She doesn't talk about that any more because that's happened."

And on Friday, Jackson added a postseason domination, getting help from center Janell Burse as the fourth-seeded Storm upset No. 1 seed Los Angeles 84-72 in Game 1 of the best-of-three Western Conference first-round playoff series at KeyArena.

Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jackson sparks Storm past Sparks*

SEATTLE (AP) - Lauren Jackson gingerly walked out of the Seattle Storm locker room on the ball of her aching left foot. Ice was under the foot's arch, site of the 2003 MVP's plantar fasciitis. She had another ice bag hanging off her lower left leg, for shin splints.

"Piggyback!" Jackson playfully asked teammate Janell Burse, putting her arm around on Burse's own ice bag resting on her left shoulder.

The battered Storm owed Jackson the ride late Friday. Jackson again carried Seattle with 22 points and nine rebounds while outplaying Los Angeles' fellow former MVP Lisa Leslie in the fourth-seeded Storm's 84-72 win over the top-seeded Sparks in Game 1 of the WNBA Western Conference first-round playoffs at roaring KeyArena.

Burse added 17 points in the first game she and Jackson played together against Los Angeles this season.

"It was so nice to be able to play with her. They couldn't double-team me as much," said Jackson, a native of Australia.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Storm rocks its home, but for how long?*

He didn't sit courtside. He wasn't introduced. But the most important -- and newest -- Storm fan was tucked away inside KeyArena, mostly out of sight but clearly not out of mind.

Clay Bennett, the Oklahoma City businessman who insists he's not trying to rip the hearts out of Seattle basketball fans, made a one-day trip to the Emerald City to see Game 1 of the first-round WNBA playoff matchup between the Storm and Los Angeles Sparks.

A month ago, he was in town to front the five-man group that purchased the Storm and Sonics for $350 million, an announcement that was greeted locally with enthusiasm typically reserved for an oil spill.

This visit, said a measured but pleasant Bennett, was about something else.

"This trip is about seeing the Storm," he explained.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Cold-Shooting Mystics Drop Playoff Opener*

Washington Coach Richie Adubato spent hours scrutinizing nine game films of the Connecticut Sun, breaking down every offensive and defensive set. The Mystics spent hours learning each of the Sun's plays, yet in the end, it didn't matter.

No amount of preparation could have helped Washington offset two of their best players -- guards Alana Beard and Nikki Teasley -- having their worst outings of the season at such an inopportune time.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mystics Aren't Done, but Nice Season Anyway*

Nice job, Mystics. Good season. You won more regular season games than ever in your nine-year existence. Sheila Johnson brought some passion and pizzazz to the owner's box, not to mention deep pockets. (Last week she spent $67,000 on 15,000 stuffed pandas for fans; the woman hyped her mascot more than the National Zoo hyped Tai Shan.) Alana Beard made the jump from all-star to franchise player. And by the final home game, Verizon Center was not the cavernous, empty building it seemed when the Mystics started the year. It was loud, boisterous and filled with belief.

A breakout year by most standards -- except the Connecticut Sun's championship standards.

complete article


----------

